# Getting Chalk Off My Balcony Walls



## SOOOSKA (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, the title says it all. Who ever lived in the apartment before me must have had kids. Unfortunately the person wasn't decent enough to clean up her kids mess before they moved out.

As i'm trying to make my apartment/balcony nice for me to enjoy this summer with friends,I need to clean these walls that have chalk drawings all over them.I'm getting my Patio Furniture delivered today so I need to get this mess cleaned up.I tried Mr Clean with a scrub brush and lots of elbow grease. I thought I got it all until the walls dried. The "lovely drawings" are still there.

Unfortunately because i'm on the 5th floor a power washer just won't work. (No tap) So if someone has any bright ideas please pass them along.

Now I know why I dislike apartment living so much, some people just don't care about the property because they don't own it. And I honestly can not believe the way some people let their kids run up and down the halls like animals, I've had to open my door to ask them to keep the noise level down more then once.

Time tolook fora better job so I can buy myself a small house. Oh one can dream.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Susan:?


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is all I could find....hope it helps.

Steps to Remove the Chalk:
1.Begin by spraying the wall with the hose. If the nozzle can be adjusted, do so to add pressure to the water.
2.Start at the top and work your way down. As the chalk becomes wet, it will wash away. The water pressure will add additional cleaning power.
3.Next, fill a bucket with warm water.
4.Add a mild soap or detergent and mix until suds begin to form.
5.Dip the scrub brush in the water.
6.Scrub the remaining chalk off of the wall.
7.Rinse thoroughly with the hose.
8.Repeat until all of the chalk is removed.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 30, 2011)

Are you sure it's chalk? Water and a stiff brush should have removed it.


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 30, 2011)

It may have been liquid chalk and that stuff stains and is a pain in the patootie to remove. Goes on liquid and then dries.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 30, 2011)

If it was regular chalk, cleaner and a brush should have taken care of it. If you have a water heater in your place, you could hook a power washer to the drain as it is a standard 3/4" hose fitting.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried something like Simple Green?


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 30, 2011)

Liquid chalk is evil stuff and that maybe what they used. The kids had it at one time....used on the sidewalk of our townhouse. I wasn't worried as chalk washes off the sidewalk right? This stuff took about 3 months to wear off. Needless to say our landlord was NOT happy.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you tried a magic eraser? I use them all the time and I haven't found something that they weren't able to "erase" yet. If you live near a Costco that's the cheapest place to get them.


----------



## Nela (May 2, 2011)

Any luck? :expressionless


----------



## Jynxie (May 2, 2011)

I love magic erasers, and I also haven't found anything it can't clean. But if it's rough like brick it might not work.

I hope you're able to get it off.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. It's not brick but cement walls. I'll try the magic erasers but the kid drew BIG UGLY pictures:shock:.

Patti what's Simple Green? Is that the stuff from Walmart?

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 2, 2011)

There is a product on TV called CLR. It's available at Canadian Tire, Walmart... Have no experience with chalk. We replaced our kids with rabbits (the kids are all grown and moved out). 

Did you solve the problem with the Ladybugs?


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 2, 2011)

Simple Green is available at Walmarts in the US, not sure about Canada. I haven't found much that it didn't clean (especially if you don't dilute it a lot):

http://www.simplegreen.com/


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2011)

The Ladybugs seem to be gone. I guess they awoke from hibernation.:shock: I'm just not use to seeing that many inside. As a matter of fact I never had any in the house when i lived there.:confused2:

I think I'll get some CLR & the Simplegreen.

Susan


----------



## Jynxie (May 3, 2011)

Every spring my apartment building is covered in ladybugs. I think they hibernate in the walls or something


----------

